# Motivational Suspension?



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

Does anyone roll with the Motivational Coilovers? How do they ride and what is your exact setup? I was thinking of getting their kit if it is compatible with my '92 NX2K. Just was looking for some feedback about this company. Thanks in advance. Jay


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

jayrok said:


> Does anyone roll with the Motivational Coilovers? How do they ride and what is your exact setup? I was thinking of getting their kit if it is compatible with my '92 NX2K. Just was looking for some feedback about this company. Thanks in advance. Jay


That is an awesome setup. I have riden in a B13 w/ that suspension and it rode great and handled awesome. I am in the process of going a simular route. Motivational uses the Koni red inserts in stock strut housings, but modifies them to gain an additional inch of travel. I have modified my struts the same way, and will run Hypercoil Gen2 springs. If you are set on coilovers, then Motivational is the way to go, as the strut housings are threaded for the coilover sleeves. If you are not set on coilovers and you are mechanically inclined, then you can install the Koni inserts and modify them for the extra travel, for a couple hundred less than buying the non-coilover motivational struts. Either way you can't go wrong.

If you want more feedback on the Motivational struts, go the the SR20Forum, as I know there are quite a few there that are running or have run them.


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

What are the Hypercoils like? I still haven't made up my mind whether I'm going to get coilsovers or lowering springs. I'm still doing alot of searches to figure out the pros and cons. Thanks again. Jay


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

johnand said:


> I have modified my struts the same way.



johnand,
how did you reattacth the top of the strut tube once you installed the insert?
I was thinking about making my own set of shortend struts from my old suspension that I have lying around.
-dave


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

jayrok said:


> What are the Hypercoils like? I still haven't made up my mind whether I'm going to get coilsovers or lowering springs. I'm still doing alot of searches to figure out the pros and cons. Thanks again. Jay


They are an application engineered springs for the B13. They are a progressive rate spring. The fronts are 300/lbs and the rears 200/lbs. This is the rate that Mike Kojima suggested for the B13. Go here for more details on the springs, and a chance to pick up one of the last remaining sets of these springs.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

dave_f said:


> johnand,
> how did you reattacth the top of the strut tube once you installed the insert?
> I was thinking about making my own set of shortend struts from my old suspension that I have lying around.
> -dave


You don't reattach the top you reattach the bottom. Hang on, I'll be completing these w/ write-up and pics next month.


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

Thanks a Million johnand. I emailed chris about getting a set of the springs. I'm crossing my fingers hoping he has just one more set. Thanks again. Jay


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

johnand said:


> You don't reattach the top you reattach the bottom. Hang on, I'll be completing these w/ write-up and pics next month.


did you get a chance to create a write up? 
-dave


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

a tidbit on the ME setup.. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december03/200sx/


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

myoung said:


> a tidbit on the ME setup.. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december03/200sx/


thanks mike, I was/am considereing the motivational setup.. I have an old set of struts I was looking to convert over to coilovers.. with shortened inserts. I was going to do this myself, and was intereseted in some of the other setups people have made.

-dave


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

dave_f said:


> thanks mike, I was/am considereing the motivational setup.. I have an old set of struts I was looking to convert over to coilovers.. with shortened inserts. I was going to do this myself, and was intereseted in some of the other setups people have made.
> 
> -dave


Sounds like an interesting endevour... If you can take some pics and write something up on it, we could share it with everyone in NPM.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

dave_f said:


> did you get a chance to create a write up?
> -dave


Dave,

Not yet, as I am still installing them. I got really busy and haven't been able to work on it. I will have some pics up today that shows the start of the modifications. It is not particularly hard, just time consuming. I really think that Mike at Motivational has his struts priced VERY reasonable concidering how much goes into shortening them on your own.

Write-up coming soon, hopefully by the end of January.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

john,
have you gotten a chance to install them on your car? what is the part number of the struts you are using? 
thanks
-dave




johnand said:


> Dave,
> 
> Not yet, as I am still installing them. I got really busy and haven't been able to work on it. I will have some pics up today that shows the start of the modifications. It is not particularly hard, just time consuming. I really think that Mike at Motivational has his struts priced VERY reasonable concidering how much goes into shortening them on your own.
> 
> Write-up coming soon, hopefully by the end of January.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Dave I think his website has all the details, i think he is done and driving on them.

http://johnandtracey.com/nissan/tech/struts/index.htm


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

thanks James,
great write up John! 






James said:


> Dave I think his website has all the details, i think he is done and driving on them.
> 
> http://johnandtracey.com/nissan/tech/struts/index.htm


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> Dave I think his website has all the details, i think he is done and driving on them.
> 
> http://johnandtracey.com/nissan/tech/struts/index.htm


James beat me to it :cheers:


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If I could do it all again I would do these myself. Shorten the OEM housings and clean them up, cut the lower perches off but leave tabs for coilovers. Install Koni cartidges. Buy some eBay coilovers and use only the collars and preches. Buy a set of Eibach ERS springs and some new bumpstops. $750-$800 total. I'd still use the GC camber kit and Shigspeed rear pillowballs. When my AGX's crap out I'm going to shorten them and install Koni's.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I love my Motivational setup.. Had the AGX/GC set up before, which was okay. But the difference is almost undescribable. I've lowered the car to the extreme just for the hell of it, and was amazed how smooth it still is. I have it set for daily driving with a 2" drop in the rear and about 2 1/2" in the front to get rid of that uneven 200sx/Sentra look.. I can honestly say the ride quality is as good or better than stock.


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december03/200sx/


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> I love my Motivational setup.. Had the AGX/GC set up before, which was okay. But the difference is almost undescribable. I've lowered the car to the extreme just for the hell of it, and was amazed how smooth it still is. I have it set for daily driving with a 2" drop in the rear and about 2 1/2" in the front to get rid of that uneven 200sx/Sentra look.. I can honestly say the ride quality is as good or better than stock.
> 
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december03/200sx/


Mike,

What setting are you using on the Koni's? They have 1 and 3/4 turns total adjustment. I have mine set at 1 turn and the ride is very stiff w/ my Hyperco Gen2 springs.


----------



## sergofast (Sep 8, 2004)

James said:


> Dave I think his website has all the details, i think he is done and driving on them.
> 
> http://johnandtracey.com/nissan/tech/struts/index.htm



I am getting a set of the hyperco springs from another forum and was thinking about getting the KYB AGX. right now i have a set of blown tokico blues (i know they suck, and i didnt put them on the car) could i use these as the housing to to this koni insert conversion, and how much did all the parts cost for you to do yours?

Paul


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes you can use the Tokico strut housings for the Koni inserts. Check the link posted to my site, it includes a cost breakdown.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

myoung said:


> I love my Motivational setup.. Had the AGX/GC set up before, which was okay. But the difference is almost undescribable. I can honestly say the ride quality is as good or better than stock.


I have the Motivational coilover set-up also and in my opinion, it rides better than stock. AGX's are decent shocks. If they were shortened, they'd be awesome. Comparing the AGX/GC ride quality and handling capabilities, AGX's are good, Motivationals are a notch or two better in my opinion and experience with them.


----------



## sergofast (Sep 8, 2004)

what will handle better (from those of you that have used both -not opinions) agx-ground control (375/300 springs) or hyperco and konis shortened 1 inch up front for a b13


----------

